# adult only satellite provider



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

A year or two ago I saw an add for a satellite company that offer about 25 adult channels through a KU satellite setup. I remember that it was pretty cheap (under $100 for a year), although that was probably just for new customers before the price went sky high.

Does anyone remember the name of this company? I've search the net with no luck. I see that there are now a couple of IPTV providers with similar service, but I'd rather go with the satellite if they're still around.

Thanks


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

In a word, ditto. I remember it, never had occasion to get one, and can't think of where to find it now if I wanted to buy it.

But hey, if you can't find "adult" content on the internet, then you're not trying!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

If you find it ... please post.

I tried XTV for about 6 months...
It was good for a while...

But then the horrid interface, and the lack of new content... just got to be enough that I shut it down.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I ran across this thread the other day and glimpsed at all your responses, and then promptly forgot about it.

Until this morning, as I was looking through this month's MAXIM magazine. They have an ad for something called Fyre TV, which is some sort of IPTV adult only offering, according to the ad in the magazine.

I believe the website is fyretv.com... I know it's not exactly what the OP was inquiring about, but when I saw the ad in the magazine, I thought it might be a passable substitute.


----------



## Austin316 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok here is a brief breakdown of what happened. 

XTV was broadcasting on a number of satllites hotbird8 astra(no more) some other ones that I dont remember and Telestar 5 for the US audience. Something happened to trans ponders that xtv was leasing on T5, they were back up briefly on another transponder but then shifted to an iptv base in the us.


----------

